
Animals conscious say leading neuroscientists  - jamesbritt
http://mindhacks.com/2012/08/20/animals-conscious-say-leading-neuroscientists/
======
lutusp
Granted that this isn't science, it's less controversial than it may appear,
because it doesn't identify a border between "conscious" and "unconscious."

Most people will grant consciousness to animals that pass the mirror test:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirror_test>

But those same people would draw the "conscious" line somewhere above amoebas.
That's a lot of territory, and a meaningful border can't be drawn without
actually defining "consciousness", which no one seems willing to do.

